# Bearded dragon personality - advice needed!



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

I just wanted to pick your brains really! I've had a juvenile bearded dragon for a couple of weeks (just coming up to 5 months old) and it's been a bit of a nightmare!! He's an absolutely gorgeous little fella but appears to be terrified of his own shadow - runs away from anybody going anywhere near him, practically takes your hand off if you try and pick him up (I have the scratches and the swollen hand to prove it!!) and then when you do get a hold of him as soon as his feet hit a surface he makes a run for it or, if you balance his back legs either side of your hand to support his bum you can just feel that he's really there on sufferance! I'm starting to wonder whether he actually needs a far more experienced handler than me to give him the care he needs as it's getting to the point where I really dread having to handle him.

My problem is is that I've wanted a bearded dragon for years so I was so excited to get him and my daughter seems to have inherited my interest so it was going to be kind of a joint project - well, I haven't been able to let her get anywhere near him and that situation doesn't seem to be changing any time soon regardless of what attention I try and give him.

My question really is this: do bearded dragons come around and change personality in their own time? should I give him more time to come around? or should I look into getting him the care of a more experienced handler and maybe look at getting a far friendlier animal? (That's actually 3 questions I know!)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

It can take a while for a dragon to settle in to their new home. Do you know if the dragon was in a group of other dragons or had been kept on his own, was the dragon handled on a regular basis before you got him/her.

What set up do you have, what do you feed him? I know its alot of questions but every little thing can make a difference and getting the viv set up correctly and feeding the correct food can make a difference.

I rescue dragons and only one of them has been a little bit agressive but that was due to lack of handling, but after lots of patiences and time he turned out to be a lovely dragon who I managed to rehome. (and I have been round to check he's doing ok).

You need to give him/her more time to settle in and you just need to keep trying to handle him/her put your hand in the viv try offering food. With time and patiences I'm sure he/she will settle down.


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

sweetpepper said:


> I just wanted to pick your brains really! I've had a juvenile bearded dragon for a couple of weeks (just coming up to 5 months old) and it's been a bit of a nightmare!! He's an absolutely gorgeous little fella but appears to be terrified of his own shadow - runs away from anybody going anywhere near him, practically takes your hand off if you try and pick him up (I have the scratches and the swollen hand to prove it!!) and then when you do get a hold of him as soon as his feet hit a surface he makes a run for it or, if you balance his back legs either side of your hand to support his bum you can just feel that he's really there on sufferance! I'm starting to wonder whether he actually needs a far more experienced handler than me to give him the care he needs as it's getting to the point where I really dread having to handle him.
> 
> My problem is is that I've wanted a bearded dragon for years so I was so excited to get him and my daughter seems to have inherited my interest so it was going to be kind of a joint project - well, I haven't been able to let her get anywhere near him and that situation doesn't seem to be changing any time soon regardless of what attention I try and give him.
> 
> ...


 
somewhere i read that when you do pick them up you should make sure that all the feet are on something be your hand or whatever, otherwise they feel like they are falling and insecure. 

i would say take it slow. get hime used to you by spending time talking to hime, with your hand just in the viv to get used to it etc.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Would suggest avoiding handling for now, may just start off with slowly introducing your hand into the viv, with some food maybe, if s/he will take it. S/he may get accustomed to your hand, and learn that it is not a threat.


----------

